# Which African Countries Are The Safest To Travel To?



## VegasBella (Sep 20, 2015)

Hubby and I were discussing traveling to Spain and he suggested going to Morocco too. I have no interest in Morocco personally (as of yet) but it made me wonder, which countries in Africa are the safest to travel to? 

And for whom? For example, some places are safer than others for women. Some places are safer than others for people of color. Some places are safer than others for certain members of certain religions.


----------



## sun&fun (Sep 20, 2015)

That's a difficult question to answer. Most African countries where the economy depends heavily on tourism are relatively safe, e.g., many parts of sub-Saharan Africa such as South Africa, Botswana, Zimbabwe, Zambia, provided one exercises reasonable caution in selecting venues and tours. As a woman, I have traveled alone to each of the above, but only when the trip was planned by friends who are living in country or by a reputable tour agent.

It's easier to list the countries that are unsafe for reasons of terrorist activity, political unrest or health risks. The US State Department maintains a list of countries for which there are travel alerts or warnings. 

BTW: I'd love to go to Morocco, but would only do so as part of a tour group - maybe Oveseas Adventure Travel or a Smithsonian group.

Tanzania is a popular safari destination but I don't spend my tourist dollars there because of the government's failure to control the destruction of elephant herds for illegal ivory trade.


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 21, 2015)

I will be going to Tanzania for the fifth time this next summer for mission work... there is unrest (between the Christains and the Muslims) in Dar, Arusha and Zanzibar but if you want to go for the Ngorongoro Crater or Safaris or even to their now capital Dodoma it is great there.  We spend most of our time in the Dodoma area.... IF you have any questions of great places to stay in Dar or near the Crater or Dodoma let me know  Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 21, 2015)

We went to Morocco with Overseas Adventure Travel www.oattravel.com It was one of my favorite trips. I felt quite safe, but there were 2 sets of 2 women with our group and both reported uncomfortable encounters with our Bedouin drivers' advances when we tent camped in the Sahara. Also I noticed in roadside coffee shops, it was ALL men.

I think perhaps South Africa in the urban areas would be 'safer' for Western Women traveling unaccompanied than areas of sub-Saharan Africa.

Jim


----------

